# European woodworking school/course



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll be living in Paris for six months next year while my wife completes her pastry chef training. I'm interested in getting more seriously into woodworking and was interested in taking some courses while in Europe. I am not averse to traveling within Europe to find a course, and at the moment i'm fairly open to course length, however in the end it would probably be best to keep it to one month or less.

So does anyone out there have any recommendations? I speak English, French, and a bit of German/Dutch.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

this tool selling place has a woodworking school with courses as I remember
and I think there was one L J that did take one course last year where Chris Swarz was teacher that week
http://www.mehr-als-werkzeug.de/page/homepage/detail.jsf

look thrugh the site and see if there is something for you 

and while you are in Paris you maybee cuold meet Sodabowski and Mads (Mafe) there 
good luck exploring Paris and the architekture and art

welcome to L J enjoy and have fun

take care
Dennis


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

there is a famous woodworking store chain in france that also organises courses that last a few days, each time about a specific part of woodworking. there is one in paris
http://www.hmdiffusion.com/Ensemble-de-nos-stages-8-806-f.htm

further i found this site that lists all the courses you can follow in france:
http://www.1001stages.com/theme-travail-du-bois-9.html


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi,
I don't know of any schools on the continent. I have looked into the possibility of taking a woodworking holiday in England. There are lots of schools there. One that intrigued me is run by David Savage. His style is very modern and perhaps not your cup of tea, but you might find it interesting. His site is http://www.finefurnituremaker.com/

Not too many months ago I ran across a long list of British woodworking schools. I thought I had saved it electronically or as a favorite, but I can't find it to send you. Sorry.

I occassionally visit an English woodworking forum similar to Lumber Jocks. You could pose your question there as they might have more expertise regarding European schools. You can join for free. Their URL is http://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/

Cheers,


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

Fantastic! Those links are all quite helpful, any thoughts on some schools in Scandinavia?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

I live in Denmark and I don´t know about any…....yet
but if you hear anything please let me know

Dennis


----------



## WhyDi (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi,

As you speak French, you may also take a look at the following forums and ask the persons taking part for there way. Many hobbyist woodworkers will probably help and lead you to the courses they know.

Les Copeaux (wood chips literally) is the dedicated forum to a non-profit organisation gathering some guys that love helping their counterparts.
SystemeD that may be translated with DIY or something like MakeOnYourOwnWithWhatYouOwn is a nice forum too.

You may tell us you come from WhyDi, both know me !

Best Regards


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Maybe the Compagnons du Devoir offer classes.


----------

